# Brentwood Fun Dog Show  come and show off your dog!



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

Did you enjoy Crufts this year? OK, you might not have won Best in Show, but your dog can still be a winner.

Boredom Busters Dog & Puppy Services is organising The Brentwood Fun Dog Show on Sunday 28th April at our dog training centre at Kelvedon Hatch. Its going to be a fun day for you and your dog.

There will be opportunities for you to try out new experiences for your dog, such as hide and seek, search and find, sandpits, ball pools and water dipping, pus lots more! We will also have training and have-a-go sessions, so you can try something new to see if you like it. Well also have stands (please contact Kathryn [email protected] if you are interested in having a stand at our show) with dog goodies for you to browse, a free prize draw and competitions to enter.

Just like Crufts, you will be able to show off your dog and pick up an award in categories such as:

Most Handsome Dog
Prettiest Bitch
Odd Couple
Best Crossbreed
Golden Oldie
Best Puppy
Best in Show

Please contact [email protected] for a class schedule and directions to our venue.

There will be prizes through to fouth place in each section, so there is every chance your dog will walk away with a rosette, PLUS a trophy for Best in Show. Come and enjoy some fun and games for your dog and meet new friends.

If you would like to sponsor a class for your business or even your dog please get in touch (Kathryn at [email protected]). Sponsorship available for signs and banners as well as flyers, and we are interested in donations for the prize draw in return for promotions (tweets, facebook posts, links on our main website etc).

The show is to raise money on behalf of Friends of Wallace Kennels, for the relief of suffering and distress of animals (in particular dogs) which are in need of care and attention by reason of ill-treatment, abandonment, injury or sickness.

Dont forget the date  Sunday 28th April. Put it in your diary now.

and while youve got your dairy handy, come and meet us at All About Dogs.

Saturday 11th and Sunday 12th May
Brentwood Centre, Brentwood, Essex CM15 9NN
(Inside the Robin Hood Country Show)


----------



## GemmaSH (Feb 2, 2013)

I've sent an email over for a schedule but not had anything back yet?


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

Ah, it's possible Easter has got in the way, hopefully normal service should resume after Monday, if not before.

Sorry for the delay, all emails are still 'queued' though, so not lost.


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

Just a reminder about this show, THIS Sunday!

The blog has been updated with details of the prizes, stands and sponsors, but prizes are coming in all the time. I really hope to see some of you there with your dogs. 

Boredom Busters - Diary of a Dog Walker

Also a facebook page if you'd like to share - http://www.facebook.com/events/111872375626764/?ref=22


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

Just an update, we raised nearly £500!! Thanks to everyone who came, and hope to see you all next year on 27th April.


----------

